# objekte ausrichten



## Uwe1475 (30. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,
ich hab ein kleines problemschä, ich möchte mir ein t-shirt aufdruck machen und bin dabei die vorlage zu entwerfen. soweit alles ok ich habe in der mitte ein bild und oben und unten einen text.diese drei sachen,jeweils in einer eigenen ebene, möchte ich jetzt mittig vom blatt ausrichten wie mache ich das das es auch wirklich in der mitte ist
manuell kann ich es zwar über das lineal machen aber dazu muss ich ja erst mal die maus genau in die mitte vom objekt bringen was ja auch net so genau ist.

hoffe ich hab gut genug erklärt was ich für ein problem habe.

danke und grüße
uwe


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. September 2006)

Hallo Uwe.

Hier ein recht einfacher Weg: Benutze den Shortcut Strg+A um die gesamte Arbeitsfläche auszuwählen. Nun aktiviere die Ebene, die ausgerichtet werden soll und wähle das "Verschieben-Werkzeug". In der Optionsleiste findest du nun verschiedene Möglichkeiten, um dein Objekt auszurichten. U.a. auch "Vertikale Mitten ausrichten" und "Horizontale Mitten ausrichten". Ich hoffe, dass es dir weiterhilft. 

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
Achte doch bitte konsequenter auf die Netiquette (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). Dankeschön.


----------



## Uwe1475 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
  Ja doch danke etwas hat es geholfen, wenn auch nur bei der horizontalen Ausrichtung.
  Aber die vertikale Ausrichtung geht leider nicht, aber das habe ich über die Hilfslinien hinbekommen. Wobei auch die horizontale Ausrichtung per Hilfslinien  funktioniert hat, aber so wie du es sagst geht es schneller und einfacher.
Aber eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch, und zwar wie kann ich die Symbole rechts von den Ausrichtern benutzen?
Diese "Oberen\Untere Kanten verteilen" "Mitten verteilen" usw Buttons.
  Danke.

  P.S. Schreibweise recht so?


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Oktober 2006)

Um diese Funktionen zu benutzen musst du mindestens drei Ebenen miteinander verknüpfen. Viel Spaß 

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
Solange die Schreibweise der Netiquette entspricht ist sie so recht. ;-]


----------

